# ISO Mango Ideas



## SizzlininIN (Mar 4, 2007)

This is a fruit I don't have a lot of experience with.  In the sale paper today the local grocery store has them on sale and I'd like to try out some recipes. Care to share your favorite?


----------



## ncage1974 (Mar 4, 2007)

Mango smoothy. Habanero mango salsa for halibut or chicken.


----------



## tsi88kid (Mar 4, 2007)

Did you watch Iron Chef America tonight? The secret ingredient was mango you should try and catch the episode when its on at like 11 or 12 or something. Not only did they make food with it each chef had a mixologist to make cocktails for them.


----------



## middie (Mar 4, 2007)

I love mango lemonade Sizz.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 4, 2007)

Ohhh...thanks for the ideas guys.

ts188....no I didn't catch the episode but I'll try and remember to dvr it before I go to bed.


----------



## sattie (Mar 4, 2007)

Ohhhh I watched it... I would LOVE to be a judge on that!!!!  Lots of mango treats!!!  I happen to have a mango too... that habenero mango salsa sounds wonderful!!!!  Is it an easy recipe?


----------



## kadesma (Mar 4, 2007)

_Sizz,_
_how do you feel about mango gelato?_
_kadesma _


----------



## buckytom (Mar 4, 2007)

slice, grill, drizzle with honey or simple syrup

or

melt sugar in frying pan with butter, add oj, lemon juice and zests of both, add mango cubes and toss till warmed thru. serve over vanilla ice cream.

or

warm coconut milk and add simple syrup, put sliced mango over sticky rice, drizzle sweetned coconut milk over top.

or this one, tnt, and has had good reviews: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f19/buckys-mango-salsa-21970.html


----------



## jkath (Mar 5, 2007)

Tonight's Mango challenge was awesome! That first dish the challenger put out was so inventive!
Here's the schedule for this episode:
							AIR TIMES:

								March 04, 2007 9:00 PM ET/PT 							 				  			 								 
								March 05, 2007 12:00 AM ET/PT 							 				  			 								 
								March 08, 2007 9:00 PM ET/PT 							 				  			 								 
								March 09, 2007 12:00 AM ET/PT 							 				  			 								 
								March 10, 2007 7:00 PM ET/PT 							 				  			 								 
								March 10, 2007 11:00 PM ET/PT 							 				  			 								 
								March 11, 2007 2:00 AM ET/PT


----------



## Poutine (Mar 5, 2007)

I love making chutneys with mango.
Here is Alton Brown's recipe for Mango Chutney

(I just always throw stuff together so I don't have an exact recipe - his is like what I would make but I have not used nuts before.)


----------



## corazon (Mar 5, 2007)

I used to slice them very thin.  Add some sugar, rum and lime juice.  Served it over ice cream.  It was tasty!


----------



## cjs (Mar 5, 2007)

add it to a smoothie
------
MANGO LIME SALSA
  1            lg  Mangos, peeled, pitted & cut into 1/8" dice
  3/4          of one  lime, peeled & sections (I peeled and chopped)
  1                  jalapenos, minced
  1              Tbsps  white wine vinegar
 
Put all in pot and simmer ~20 min. If looks a lilttle too dry, add tad of water.
 
I served it hot over the Ahi, but also put a bowl out along side and the cold was very good also.  
------
and here's a great sauce for Asian spring rolls
 
Mango Catsup: 
1 C Mango Puree (or diced fresh mango)
4 T Major Grey’s Chutney
4 T Catsup
2 T Soy
2 T Champagne Vinegar
4-6 each Dashes Tobasco Sauce 

Puree ingredients in food processor.


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 5, 2007)

mango and pineapple cubes with cherries put into tinfoil with a stick of Cinnamon and rum or brandy, wrapped a parcel and put around the edge of a BBQ, works quite nicely too, you can Add brown sugar if you want, but it`s nice without also.


----------



## Run_Out (Mar 5, 2007)

I love Mango, I make a salsa using mango, onion, tomato, jalapeno, cliantro, evoo, salt/pepper and serve it over grilled salmon.. Very good, my wifes favorite dish.

later


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh wow you guys really came through.  Thanks so much for the recipes.  
When I'm working with an ingredient I'm not real familiar with I like to try out a recipe or two before venturing out on my own. Thanks again!


----------



## mish (Mar 5, 2007)

Sizz, a few I like:

Mango chutney & grilled salmon

Mango 'cocktail' - mix mangos, blueberries a few tbl of rum, add a sprig of mint and serve in a martini glass.  I have a recipe somewhere, where you add pina colada mix & rum to the 'cocktail' mix.

Salad - mangos, berries, spinach.

Sticky rice and mangos. YUM.


----------



## Yakuta (Mar 5, 2007)

Mangoes are so versatile, they go well with sweet as well as savory

I prefer the sweet and here is how I enjoy it

- Just slice it and eat it by itself 
- Mango milkshake
- Mango Lassi (yogurt, mango and sugar)
- Mango Panacotta 
- Mango Icecream/Kulfi
- Mango Chutney
- Great addition to fruit salsa
- I love to dice ripe mangoes and add then to trifles, custards, puddings etc.


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 5, 2007)

I am in the chutney and salsa camp on this. I love mango when used in spicy and savory dishes.


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 5, 2007)

I was watching Iron Chef last night....with a house full of company, so I missed details, but it was a mango competition.   Most of it looked wonderful.  You should check out the website to get the recipes.

I like to mix mango into my  spicy salsa recipe for shrimp or chicken wraps.

I use fresh chopped tomatoes, chopped red onion, jalepeno, lime juice, cilantro and a bit of cumin, salt & pepper.  Delicious.


----------



## Aria (Mar 5, 2007)

Yakuta...Just slice and eat
             A mango milkshake
             A Mango smootie


----------



## buckytom (Mar 6, 2007)

Aria said:
			
		

> Yakuta...Just slice and eat


 
i had no idea yakuta was that tasty!!!!


----------



## cjs (Mar 6, 2007)

...and yesterday, I had for lunch a 'Mango Tandoori Chicken Pizza' - very tasty, but the ingredient that stood out was the drizzle - a mango sweet chili sauce - that was wonderful.

I'm thinking a little mango puree mixed into Asian Sweet Chili sauce would be it!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks again everyone!  

I made up a batch of mango salsa and basically followed my salsa recipe but used the mango vs the tomatoes and its really good. I'm going to sear me a tuna steak for lunch today and serve this alongside. 

I'm going to give the smoothy a try next time.


----------



## Tonedef131 (Mar 6, 2007)

My very favorite fruit! I think this recipe was in Cook's Illustrated, but no matter where it is from it is great.

Mango Sorbet

Mango Sorbet Recipe - Cook's Illustrated 7/1995


----------



## Candocook (Mar 7, 2007)

Mango, avocado, shrimp salad. I'll try to post a recipe. It is a favorite summer salad for our beach trips.


----------



## CassiesKitchen (Mar 13, 2007)

I eat mangos right off the pit... But if you really want to cook with them, I made a wonderful mango mousse. I took the recipe from my "Better Homes and Gardens: The Cookbook". It was pure decadence, and really put forward the uniquely creamy sweet taste of the mango fruit.


----------



## redkitty (Mar 13, 2007)

CassiesKitchen said:
			
		

> I eat mangos right off the pit... But if you really want to cook with them, I made a wonderful mango mousse. I took the recipe from my "Better Homes and Gardens: The Cookbook". It was pure decadence, and really put forward the uniquely creamy sweet taste of the mango fruit.



I do the same, I make a big mess eating it too!  Have one in the fruit basket waiting to be eaten tomorrow!!


----------



## CassiesKitchen (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh yes! Big mess XD I'm convinced that it makes a great facial therapy. The only inconvenience is picking the fibres out of your teeth but so small compared to the joy of eating a just ripe mango.


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 13, 2007)

At some point last summer I posted a recipe here for a mango soup.  As I recall, it was amazing.  I'll make that again as soon as the crop comes in!


----------



## Candocook (Mar 14, 2007)

Shrimp Avocado Mango salad- this is absolutely wonderful

Mango avocado shrimp salad
2 x ripe mangos, diced<
2 x ripe avocados, diced<
1 x small romaine lettuce, washed and torn into small pieces
1 x TBL chopped fresh coriander
1 LB cleaned, precooked large shrimp defrosted
1 x cup cooked rice or small pasta (I use orzo ie rice shaped pasta
Dressing:
2 x TBL fresh lemon juice
2 x cloves galic minced 
1 inch piece of fresh ginger, peeled and grated or minced
1/2 tsp curry powder
1/4 tsp (turmeric)
2 tsp sugar
Put lettuce on large platter. Layer Avo then pasta then mango and lastly shrimp.Sprinkle well mixed dressing over the entire salad.I've found that in fact, this is nicer if the shrimp and mango are first put into a plastic bag with the dressing for a couple of hours .Serve sprinkled with cilantro.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 14, 2007)

I cannot thank you guys enough for all the responses....I truely do appreciate them.  My mango recipe storage folder is quite happy


----------



## middie (Mar 15, 2007)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> At some point last summer I posted a recipe here for a mango soup. As I recall, it was amazing. I'll make that again as soon as the crop comes in!


 
Vera I found the link. I'll post it here for Sizz


http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...aced-with-rum-26336.html?highlight=mango+soup


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 15, 2007)

Thats Mid......Vera this sounds delicious....Thanks!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow, I realize that this thread has been around for awhile, but I was looking for mango recipes today, did a search, and got all these great ideas. My husband came home a few hours ago from helping a friend move, and had two big bags (about 3 kilos, or 6.6 pounds) of fresh ripe mangos that he bought from a farmer for only 28 pesos (about $2.50). Oh gosh. They are so sweet and taste just like sunshine. What to do with all of them? Well, we gave some to the neighbor who makes us fresh tortillas. Then I made mango agua fresca with a bunch of them...just pop the peeled, sliced mangos in a blender and puree. In a two liter jug, use about a cup of mango puree and a cup of sugar. Add water. Chill, serve over ice. Very refreshing! Now, I'll also make some mango salsa and I am thinking mango mousse - I have a fresh carton of thick whipping cream....thanks to all of you for your inspirations! Karen


----------

